# I will be hunted down for this.



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

They will come for me for this.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I got your back! I love it!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

They will have to come through Mrs Inor and me first as well! That is beautiful!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG!!! I like, I like it, I like it!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> They will have to come through Mrs Inor and me first as well! That is beautiful!


That really was my reaction, I laughed, I cried, it became a part of me.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Now that puts me in the christmas spirit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> View attachment 3682
> 
> 
> They will come for me for this.


One of THE best uses for Santa Piss for sure. There will be an extra large glass of Christmas Cheer for Ole St. Nick to drink at Slippy's house this year!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas Obummer you piece of trash!!! I hope you and the rest of the liberal commie cocksuckers choke on Santa's piss!!! Merry Fing Christmas!!! Not Happy Holidays, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is ART at it's finest therefore protect speech


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You sir, are a genius. Well done!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Say hi to the IRS for me...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Merry Christmas Obummer you piece of trash!!! I hope you and the rest of the liberal commie cocksuckers choke on Santa's piss!!! Merry Fing Christmas!!! Not Happy Holidays, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


Please tell us how you REALLY feel. :lol:


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Please tell us how you REALLY feel. :lol:


Just wait till I have a few more drinks!!!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I like it


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I believe that would be protected speech under the First Amendment. If they do come for you, the Forth Amendment should protect you. If all else fails you have the ............


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok slewfoot....

Tell us how you really feel...

LOL funny as hell


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

LOL, too funny!

Is that a form of waterboarding?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

That should go viral send it glenn beck rush and hannity


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


Could you please not use a light color for your fonts when posting? I find having to highlight your post to even be able to read it very offensive.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Does obummer still have the 800 number where you can turn people in for saying things that aren't nice about him? You could keep that line busy just by hanging out here for a while. :wink:


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Jingle Bells,
Obama smells,
Biden laid an egg.
Our congress reeled
Bohner copped a feel
and Pelosi got away, Hey!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Could you please not use a light color for your fonts when posting? I find having to highlight your post to even be able to read it very offensive.


I think they have delicate sensibilities. :shock:


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


Its my Christmas wish, that is for some fat guy in a santa outfit to piss on Obama......


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I think they have delicate sensibilities. :shock:


Looks like they joined just to make this post....... Must be one of those sucking coolaid from the Osama I mean Obama spout....


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a sixpack of awesome. Which will of course make you need to pee more.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


I find you offensive troll. Your time will come.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


VeneriableSage,

I'm offended simply by the fact that you find this offensive, I'm half white/half black (see avatar) so by virtue of a complicit media, I win.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


I do not post with the intention of offending anyone, you can go on any forum on any subject on the internet and you can find something that will offend. I did this for the humor factor and my feelings towards a certain person who thinks he is the second coming of christ .
Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Why is it that liberals spew, "I'm offended!" and we are all supposed to drop everything and apologize? Political correctness is ruining this country and when liberals spew, "I'm offended" anyone with any sense should say, "so what!" Notice liberals are so open to ideas as long as it is theirs otherwise their offended and you're a racist.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Slippy said:


> VeneriableSage,
> 
> I'm offended simply by the fact that you find this offensive, I'm half white/half black (see avatar) so by virtue of a complicit media, I win.


YOU'RE A ZEBRA?!?!?!

J/k

Half my female cousins married black guys. On the one side, they are mexican and black. Otherwise known as blaxican haha


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> View attachment 3682
> 
> 
> They will come for me for this.


That is so great! Ahahaha! I am spreading that around. Too good not to.

(How do we "like" stuff? I can't find the "likin' " button!)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

oddapple - lower right side of the screen - move your cursor over thataway and a "like" will show - just click on it.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I got your back! I love it!


I'm putting up the Christmas lights today... shall we?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> oddapple - lower right side of the screen - move your cursor over thataway and a "like" will show - just click on it.


Thank you! 

And yes, you should and put a picture of it here for the collection. I was just trying to think of one myself...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Why is it that liberals spew, "I'm offended!" and we are all supposed to drop everything and apologize? Political correctness is ruining this country and when liberals spew, "I'm offended" anyone with any sense should say, "so what!" Notice liberals are so open to ideas as long as it is theirs otherwise their offended and you're a racist.


Awww shit. I knew I was a racist. This is going to make things at home really weird. Especially since my wife is Pacific Islander, my niece and grand children are half black and two of my dearest friends are Mexican. I guess I'll just have to start agreeing with everything the liberals say. Been nice knowing you guys. Especially you MG...

Or I can go burn a cross on my own lawn.

I'd rather take the latter.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Awww shit. I knew I was a racist. This is going to make things at home really weird. Especially since my wife is Pacific Islander, my niece and grand children are half black and two of my dearest friends are Mexican. I guess I'll just have to start agreeing with everything the liberals say. Been nice knowing you guys. Especially you MG...
> 
> Or I can go burn a cross on my own lawn.
> 
> I'd rather take the latter.


Just say, "it's Bush's fault and you're a racist!!!" and you will do fine.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> View attachment 3682
> 
> 
> They will come for me for this.


This is talent!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> I'm putting up the Christmas lights today... shall we?


pic's please. No pictures, it didn't happen.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


There is always one like you that gets offended at the drop of a hat. I just got finished hitting the weights and have a sweaty ball sack you and obummer can lick. Is that offensive as well???


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't like it. I LOVE it!


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I saved that pic and texted it to about 30 ppl on my phone! Got some very colorful responses!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I don't know why you target me and disrespect me just because of my opinions. I think that you are just a racist and sexist. I have done nothing wrong but you will break the forum rules to discriminate against me.


Your FIRST post here is to whine about something. Then you copy and paste the rules.. I might bend them every once in a while and probably break them from time to time too.. As for being sexist and racist. I say lick my balls to everyone!! To be honest, I thought you were a guy so does that mean I am homophobic as well??? Just because someone doesn't like obummer doesn't mean they are racist!! Now go and run and tell on me!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Your FIRST post here is to whine about something. Then you copy and paste the rules.. I might bend them every once in a while and probably break them from time to time too.. As for being sexist and racist. I say lick my balls to everyone!! To be honest, I thought you were a guy so does that mean I am homophobic as well??? Just because someone doesn't like obummer doesn't mean they are racist!! Now go and run and tell on me!!


Sexist, racist AND homophobic :shock: Who woulda thought?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Why is it that liberals spew, "I'm offended!" and we are all supposed to drop everything and apologize? Political correctness is ruining this country and when liberals spew, "I'm offended" anyone with any sense should say, "so what!" Notice liberals are so open to ideas as long as it is theirs otherwise their offended and you're a racist.


Because the liberals most resemble spoiled brats. Always whining about how everyone's so mean to them, than a second later being meaner to others than anyone ever was to them. Constantly throwing fits and temper tantrums that make little sense, except of nothing more than to get their way with no concern and understanding of how the world really works and that roof over their head was paid for. They want people to only lavish them with praise instead of receiving what they really need, a good spanking, being put in the corner a while to think on what they did wrong, and the grown-ups left to fix or replace all the crap they broke. Their going to keep acting that way till we do what so richly needs to be done, but as tired, hardworking parents, who just want to relax for a while after a hard day, are reluctant to do. Regardless, it needs to be done though, and we're going to have to get off the couch and do it.

.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I don't know why you target me and disrespect me just because of my opinions. I think that you are just a racist and sexist. I have done nothing wrong but you will break the forum rules to discriminate against me.


How about because your an obvious troll joining just to protect obumnuts.....


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here ya go!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a great song too. Not meant for anyone special though..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I don't know why you target me and disrespect me just because of my opinions. I think that you are just a racist and sexist. I have done nothing wrong but you will break the forum rules to discriminate against me.


VenerialSage,

Please think about your stance. First you say your are offended by something that clearly is humor. You and I know that if that humor was directed toward someone who you politically do NOT support you would be OK with it. Second when others are offended with YOUR ignorance and point it out you call foul. If you support this administration than you clearly are part of the problem. People who throw around the words "discriminate" and "racism" and "sexism" in order to win an argument are usually the most discriminant, racist and sexist. So quit with the BS and grow up.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You are the type of person destroying AMERICA..


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> You are the type of person destroying AMERICA..


Don't feed the trolls. It emboldens them.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Can we get a Mod on this guy. I just browsed his posts, and he is clearly here just to cause problems. It's not a matter of differing opinions, but more of a matter of him being a bored kid with nothing better to do but try to aggravate people.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, I found the first person to be blessed by my ignore button! That's a hard thing to accomplish from me.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I have never done anything wrong. Yet you want to silence me because I speak the truth? Typical republican right wing fascism.


Typical Left Winger..Waste of air!! The thing the left don't realize is the right guys are the ones with the guns if something were to happen...


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I have never done anything wrong. Yet you want to silence me because I speak the truth? Typical republican right wing fascism.


Your a troll and thats why you freak, everyone

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/knives-swords-blades-axes-spears-daggers-machetes/6409-primitive-survival-3.html#post93790


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I have been nothing but civil and diplomatic yet you continue to act all arrogant. This is the result of current public education. Rich white males being taught they are better than everyone else.


Let me guess, you are a "poor black female"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You are the one that keeps bringing race into it and talking about WHITE MEN!! My offer to take you hunting still stands.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Let me get this straight, you come in here using font that is hard to read, say your easily offended, call people racist, sexist and homophobic and you say that is being diplomatic? And we're not being sensitive to your feelings?

You make me glad I'm not a liberal :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> View attachment 3682


Feel free to add VenerialDiseaSage below Santa's urea, creatinine, uric acid, and trace amounts of enzymes, carbohydrates, hormones, fatty acids, pigments, and mucins, and inorganic ions such as sodium (Na+), potassium (K+), chloride (Cl-), magnesium (Mg2+), calcium (Ca2+), ammonium (NH4+), sulfates (SO42-), and phosphates (e.g., PO43-). A representative chemical composition would be:

water 95%

urea 9.3 g/l

chloride 1.87 g/l

sodium 1.17 g/l

potassium 0.750 g/l

creatinine 0.670 g/l

Otherwise known as Piss.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Feel free to add VenerialDiseaSage below Santa's urea, creatinine, uric acid, and trace amounts of enzymes, carbohydrates, hormones, fatty acids, pigments, and mucins, and inorganic ions such as sodium (Na+), potassium (K+), chloride (Cl-), magnesium (Mg2+), calcium (Ca2+), ammonium (NH4+), sulfates (SO42-), and phosphates (e.g., PO43-). A representative chemical composition would be:
> 
> water 95%
> 
> ...


It wont mind as its already sucking the obama spout so whats a little more wiz......


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I refer back to Jimmy Buffet!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey everybody; Venerable Sage is a Progressive Socialist. 

Wrong forum sugar. And we've asked politely for you to change the font color.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This kid is playing a game. He/she/it is working at playing a game here. He/she/it can't spell or structure a coherent sentence and is trying with it's limited intelligence to provoke. It has to either be a child or someone who flunked out of the 6th grade.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> This kid is playing a game. He/she/it is working at playing a game here. He/she/it can't spell or structure a coherent sentence and is trying with it's limited intelligence to provoke. It has to either be a child or someone who flunked out of the 6th grade.


You can tell she is young and immature..Should have admin run down her IP and get hold of her mother!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I have never done anything wrong. Yet you want to silence me because I speak the truth? Typical republican right wing fascism.


Well, sweetie, I have not tried to silence you and I personally think "right wing republicans" are WAAAAY to soft. Politically I am somewhere to the right of Atilla The Hun.
Long ago I raised my right hand and took an oath to support and defend the Constitution against all enemies foriegn and domestic. I have never been relieved of that oath.
That means I support your right to free political speech, however misguided I may think it is.
HOWEVER, that also means that whenever politicians in the highest offices in the land ignore and subvert our Consititution, embrace socialism, vilify those who would stand for law and order, and become an enemy of the Constitution they should be held accountable in a court of law.
Obama clearly should be impeached. Eric Holder should be tried in Federal Court.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Awww shit. I knew I was a racist. This is going to make things at home really weird. Especially since my wife is Pacific Islander, my niece and grand children are half black and two of my dearest friends are Mexican. I guess I'll just have to start agreeing with everything the liberals say. Been nice knowing you guys. Especially you MG...
> 
> Or I can go burn a cross on my own lawn.
> 
> I'd rather take the latter.


I guess you could always hate the Jooooooooooos!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor, that's supposed to be juice! Hate the juice - verily I saith to thee that the juice shall bring the ruin of hangover to thee. Repent and hate the juice!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Inor, that's supposed to be juice! Hate the juice - verily I saith to thee that the juice shall bring the ruin of hangover to thee. Repent and hate the juice!


Ah but he was acquitted. Remember "If It Does Not Fit, Must You Acquit!"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Ah but he was acquitted. Remember "If It Does Not Fit, Must You Acquit!"


That is SO BAD I had to like it.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I don't know why you target me and disrespect me just because of my opinions. I think that you are just a racist and sexist. I have done nothing wrong but you will break the forum rules to discriminate against me.


Congratulations, we have a victim; a poor helpless martyr. May God bless you on learning your lessons. I hope you have a very Merry Christmas. And if any of that offends you, you found your way here, you can find your way out.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Because the liberals most resemble spoiled brats. Always whining about how everyone's so mean to them, than a second later being meaner to others than anyone ever was to them. Constantly throwing fits and temper tantrums that make little sense, except of nothing more than to get their way with no concern and understanding of how the world really works and that roof over their head was paid for. They want people to only lavish them with praise instead of receiving what they really need, a good spanking, being put in the corner a while to think on what they did wrong, and the grown-ups left to fix or replace all the crap they broke. Their going to keep acting that way till we do what so richly needs to be done, but as tired, hardworking parents, who just want to relax for a while after a hard day, are reluctant to do. Regardless, it needs to be done though, and we're going to have to get off the couch and do it.
> 
> .


You notice they always play the victim and their first response is to call everyone a racist? I will use exhibit A (VenerableSaga) posting on this forum, look at what she has written.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Let me ask venerablesage when Bush was president did you ever post on your facebook, forum, or send an email with a joke or cartoon about him that some may have found offensive ?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Too Cool...Well Done Sir..


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> View attachment 3682
> 
> 
> They will come for me for this.


Spat out my morning coffee. Thanks a bunch! lol


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


Last I checked it still a free country, don't look. If you find negative opinions of the current administration offensive I recommend a Sierra club or similar website to protect your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

VenerableSage said:


> I don't see why my race/gender is relevant or why you have to bring race/gender into this. I was simply pointing out how people are taught that white people are better than everyone else. Your assumption just proves your racism and sexism and classism.


You brought race into it when you commented on the education system and rich white males. Most of the ignorance, racism, and discrimination involved in this conversation is what you brought to it yourself.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I don't know why you target me and disrespect me just because of my opinions. I think that you are just a racist and sexist. I have done nothing wrong but you will break the forum rules to discriminate against me.


I think you are here for the wrong purpose! Quit being a baby lol. 
Suck it up, buttercup- IT WILL BE OKAY!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I have been nothing but civil and diplomatic yet you continue to act all arrogant. This is the result of current public education. Rich white males being taught they are better than everyone else.


I agree with you about our broken education system., but yelling "RACISM", "SEXISM", "CLASSISM", is ridiculous. I've fought up a ladder of sexism and it sucks, but you gotta have a little tougher skin than that.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I'm not going to argue with such ignorant, uninformed people about this. Anything I say will be Replied to with HATE AND DISCRIMINATION. Unfortunately we still live in an age where people like you exist and want to destroy America for your own benefit.


You are annoying and disgusting. Holy crap, TROLL.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> I find this to be very offensive.


I find it offensive that you think all of my friends are ignorant, sexist, and racist.


----------

